# Current pkg upgrade problems on 10.1?



## microshaft (Jun 2, 2015)

I've reviewed UPDATING and don't see anything in it that seems relevant to this problem.  It looks like for the past several weeks that X has been broken in the repositories and that a pkg upgrade isn't able to upgrade xorg-server.  Is this a known issue or more likely something local?  Is there an official place to check for known issues in the pkg system and/or report them?


```
# pkg upgrade -n
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up-to-date.
All repositories are up-to-date.
Checking for upgrades (794 candidates): 100%
Processing candidates (794 candidates): 100%
pkg: Cannot solve problem using SAT solver:
pkg: cannot find xorg-server in the request
pkg: cannot solve job using SAT solver
```


----------



## kpa (Jun 2, 2015)

Run `pkg update -f` once, then run `pkg check -Bsda` and let it fix any problems found. Then try `pkg upgrade` again.


----------



## microshaft (Jun 2, 2015)

This seems to have fixed the problem.  Odd that this would happen - the host has been 100% maintained with pkg since it was installed.  Thanks for the help!


```
#  pkg check -Bsda
Checking all packages:  5%
consolekit-0.4.5_3: checksum mismatch for /var/log/ConsoleKit/history
Checking all packages:  58%
linux_base-c6-6.6_4: checksum mismatch for /compat/linux/etc/ld.so.cache
Checking all packages:  61%
ncurses-5.9.20150214: checksum mismatch for /usr/local/share/misc/terminfo.db
Checking all packages:  63%
(opera-12.16_5) /usr/local/lib/opera/gstreamer/plugins/libgstoperamatroska.so - required shared library libxml2.so.5 not found
(opera-12.16_5) /usr/local/lib/opera/gstreamer/plugins/libgstoperavp8.so - required shared library libxml2.so.5 not found
(opera-12.16_5) /usr/local/lib/opera/liboperagtk2.so - required shared library libfreetype.so.9 not found
(opera-12.16_5) /usr/local/lib/opera/liboperakde4.so - required shared library libkdeui.so.7 not found
(opera-12.16_5) /usr/local/lib/opera/liboperakde4.so - required shared library libkio.so.7 not found
(opera-12.16_5) /usr/local/lib/opera/liboperakde4.so - required shared library libkdecore.so.7 not found
(opera-12.16_5) /usr/local/lib/opera/opera - required shared library libfreetype.so.9 not found
Checking all packages:  71%
p5-XML-SAX-0.99_2: checksum mismatch for /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/XML/SAX/ParserDetails.ini
Checking all packages:  89%
texlive-texmf-20140525_4: checksum mismatch for /usr/local/share/texmf-dist/ls-R
Checking all packages: 100%
```


----------

